# Good Quiet Inline Pump?



## mattguzi (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm looking to add an inline pump to increase my canister flow rate (and Compensate for a few other inline elements I'm adding). Any recommendations on a reliable, quiet pump? It's going in a cabinet in the living room, so quiet is a must.

Thanks for the input,
Matt


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Eheim makes a variety of pumps that are nice and quiet. Are you sure you want to try to drive the canister harder? It might result in unintended consequences like leaks.

Consider putting the flow augmentation in parallel.

Jim


----------



## mattguzi (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm actually looking to drive it at about the gph that it's rated for, I just think it's going to need some help pushing the water through once I add a sterilizer and inline heater. I'm hoping leaking won't be an issue if I put the pump after the filter so that I'm pulling the water through rather than pushing it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

probably work ok.

jim


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Have you considered just running a closed loop for the inline accessories and getting them off the canister?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Sometimes you can find Iwaki, Pan World, Blueline, GenX, etc pumps on ebay with flow ratings similar to the canister filters. Then you can run this external pump after your canister filter. I'm using a 2236 ECCO with a Hydor inline heater and an AM1000 reactor. I found an Iwaki MD-10K-NL02 with 1/2" barbed fittings that has a similar flow rating to the 2236.

Iwaki: http://www.iwakiamerica.com/products/wmd.htm
Pan World: http://www.panworldamericas.com/PXseries.html

EDIT: I don't not know what canister filter that you are using or what flow rating that you are looking for, but there are several inexpensive Iwaki MD-10, MD-15 and MD-20 pumps on ebay right now that could work for you. There are other models available too.


----------

